# SRSI's view on Socionics and MBTI (in Russian)



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

https://www.bing.com/translator/

http:// socionics.ru /component/content/article/52-socionicskat/699-mbtisocionics2


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

https://translate.google.com/transl...52-socionicskat/699-mbtisocionics2&edit-text=


----------

